# Berkline - 45025 Olympia



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone have these? How much did you pay for them and what type of material did you go with?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any place close by where you can go and try them out?


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

I did go to a local home theater store, sat in the top grain leather ones...VERY VERY NICE! I think for 6 power recliners they were asking $6800.

Roman gave me a much better quote than that, but the theater store offers 12 months 0% financing.

However, I think we are gonna hold off until my room is ready and get a less costly option. We were gonna put these in my family room, but are looking for more traditional family room leather furniture.


----------

